# Udder Evaluation First Freshener



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Would anyone mind telling me what you think of my first freshener's udder? She's an ND/Alpine cross, still nursing her kids - on a 10 hour fill here.

She's a little twisted on the stand, which makes her look a little more uneven than she is. She's also very hairy...I apologize.










You can barely see her foreudder here...do I have her standing wrong?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

In my limited experience it looks like a nice FF udder. The other members can give you a more technical appraisal with her strengths/weaknesses


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She's pretty hairy so it is difficult to see her attachments...Udder looks snug against her body so I have a feeling they are not bad  . She could use more medial division, I think. I can't really see her fore udder in the second picture...but she appears to have nice long teats  --how is she to milk?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! She is hairy...My clippers died so though I hand trimmed...well...yea...so....I need new clippers. 

She's actually excellent to milk. My hands cramped at first because her teats are actually quite firm, but I suspect they'll get better in time. She's milking about a quart and a quarter per milking which I think is pretty good for her size and first-freshening status. She's still also holding back for her kids - who are BRUTAL to her - I think she and I both can't wait until weaning time (this weekend...thank heavens!!!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for a FF she looks fairly good -- capacity will come with future freshenings at least that is the desire. 

Nice teat placement, Shaved will show how high and wide her rear and latteral attachements are. But medial looks fairly defined but again shaving will show that. For udder doesnt seem to extend far so that is where I would look for improvement. I cant tell if its smoothly blended or not again due to not being shaved.


----------

